# Had a lot of fun yesterday with my RPC



## alloy (Oct 20, 2020)

Yesterday morning I was running my lathe trying to get a multi start thread worked out.  I broke a $43 insert so back to the drawing board to try and reprogram in to fix that.

I played with it and went back out to the shop and turned the RPC on and got the loud buzzng sound that makes you sick to your stomach thinking what happened?   Worked fine this morning.

So out came the multi meter checking voltages, connections, the motor and all I had was power on L1 and L2 (the 220v through lines from my shop) but nothing on L3.
Also emailed Jim Dawson about a contactor that I thought was the problem.  It's discontinued so wanted to replace it with one that would handle more amps.

I called the guy that I bought the panel from and he said to take the contacter apart and clean the contacts and then I found this.

Apparently the wires were shoved in too far and they were tightened down on the insulation and not the bare wire.  And they were in so far that they kept the contactor from seating and were only making contact on the very end of the wire.

Told the guy about it and he said that's not supposed to happen.  Well no sh*t.    

So now I'm back up and running.   

Ok, rant over.  I'm better now..............well mostly................maybe not.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 20, 2020)

Glad it was easy, but just makes you wonder....

John


----------



## Superburban (Oct 20, 2020)

Sucks when people mess up the simple things, then do not take responsibility. I guess the good side is you did not buy the parts before you found the real problem.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like the kind of thing you do when you really want to screw with someone's head. You know, a dead fish under toolbox drawer, ball bearings in the gas tank or hidden inside a fender.

Glad it was a simple fix. No harm done.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like you'll be needing to replace that contactor soon- that right-side contact appears pretty burned up
-Mark


----------



## alloy (Oct 20, 2020)

It's burned became it wasn't seated correctly.  If you look at the pic you can see it's not setting flat and the end of one wire is all that's making contact.

I've found one for $136 plus shipping.  Kinda "burns" me I have to replace it on my nickle.

I did get a "Thanks for bringing that to my attention" from the guy.

I think that's the only "thanks" I'll get out of this.






__





						Welcome to Croman Converters  -
					





					www.cromanconverters.com


----------



## talvare (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't know what brand contactor that is, but most name brand stuff you can buy replacement contacts for. May be worth checking.

Ted


----------



## alloy (Oct 20, 2020)

It's a Siemans 42EF15AG.

Best I could find one was $135 plus shipping.

Kind of expensive to fix someone else's screw up.

There are other contractors listed at much less with a slightly different part number, but I don't know what the difference is in them.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 20, 2020)

If you paid someone to build that panel then I would not just wait to see what he may offer,  I would expect him to supply a new contactor or a set of replacement points if available. I would also look at every single connection in the panel for other similar issues.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 20, 2020)

Better go through everything now...


----------



## alloy (Oct 20, 2020)

Already ahead of you. 

When I found that I pulled everything,  even the wires I put it.

I just hope I didn't hurt the motor trying to start it with just single phase.


----------



## mksj (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks pretty trashed. The contactor looks like a 3 pole with the middle pole absent, the 3P versions are more common in a 60A or 75A rating with a 208/240 coil. Zoro has one and they often send 20% discount codes, or sign up for email and 15% off. 








						Eaton C25FNF360B $183.02 Cutler-Hammer 208/240VAC Non-Reversing Definite Purpose Contactor 3P 60A | Zoro.com
					

Order Eaton Cutler-Hammer 208/240VAC Non-Reversing Definite Purpose Contactor 3P 60A, C25FNF360B at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




					www.zoro.com
				



eBay 75A version for a bit less.








						EATON C25FNF375B Contactor,208/240VAC,75A,3P    | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EATON C25FNF375B Contactor,208/240VAC,75A,3P   at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## alloy (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for that.  The 75 amp looks best to me.  Even though I don't use that many amps, overkill is better I believe.

Hopefully it's just swap the wires out from the old to the new one.  I'm not the best at reading electrical diagrams.


----------



## hman (Oct 21, 2020)

alloy said:


> I did get a "Thanks for bringing that to my attention" from the guy.


Is that a variation on "Thank you for your input" ... the new age way to say "FU"?


----------



## alloy (Oct 21, 2020)

hman said:


> Is that a variation on "Thank you for your input" ... the new age way to say "FU"?



Yup, that's it exactly. 

So I'm glad someone else caught that besides me.


----------

